# Pick It Up! Pick It Up! Pick It Up! The Ska Thread



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Well I seen a punk and rockabilly thread but I didn't see a ska thread in the first few pages. So here it is! Anybody that loves traditional, 2tone, 3rd wave, skacore, ska punk, crack rock steady, skinhead reggae or whatever other bullshit labels you wanna use then this is the place for you. Share stories, share tunes, whatever floats your boat.

[video=youtube;8vz4J4GSZJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vz4J4GSZJQ[/video]


----------



## Liddle (Feb 17, 2014)

Sublime Sublime Sublime. These dudes suck


----------



## Liddle (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;69JBRcDOt-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69JBRcDOt-k[/video]


----------



## Liddle (Feb 17, 2014)

[video=youtube;uABrTrbozxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uABrTrbozxw[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;fpvsgiVd8xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpvsgiVd8xg[/video]


----------



## AltarNation (Feb 21, 2014)

I was like a "somewhat ska friendly" punker in the 90's. I listened to Goldfinger, Reel Big Fish, and Five Iron Frenzy. That's about as close as I come to qualifying for being in this thread, hahaha.

Goldfinger saying pick it up over and over again:
[video=youtube;udUCjJphE-0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udUCjJphE-0&amp;feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;krXG307d4k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krXG307d4k8[/video]

I'll jump on the fucking Skank train. Here's one for tonight...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 21, 2014)

Some more "better than Lawrence Arms" Brendan Kelly stuff 

[video=youtube;pr8qDOALH48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr8qDOALH48[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;nZHyf-w2W90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZHyf-w2W90[/video]


OMFG! YAY!!!!! Hooray. Made me a lifer on this thread. BK is rads.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;iVbfR9p_vpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVbfR9p_vpk[/video]

Skank it up you little fucks. Shh-tssh-twwwh-ssh-twwh-shsh-twwh-ssh-shshhsh....SKANK SHOT!

We lub you Billy joe and Timmy, boy.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dick Lucas is the fucking man!

[video=youtube;nca4qgAeabE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nca4qgAeabE[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;Mt170Jqrilc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mt170Jqrilc[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anybody into Leftover Crack, Choking Victim, No Cash etc. should check these guys out. Highly recommended.

[video=youtube;OZJo7cUwhzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJo7cUwhzg[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Anybody into Leftover Crack, Choking Victim, No Cash etc. should check these guys out. Highly recommended.
> 
> [video=youtube;OZJo7cUwhzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJo7cUwhzg[/video]


holyfuckingshit, will you fucking marry me? furrreals.


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;i6eIpyx-89g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6eIpyx-89g[/video]

FUCK


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> holyfuckingshit, will you fucking marry me? furrreals.


Sure, you'll make a perfect second ex-wife one day


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Dick Lucas is the fucking man!
> 
> [video=youtube;nca4qgAeabE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nca4qgAeabE[/video]


You know whats cool about that dude? He's never had a job.....ever.....for 45 years.......how fucking cool is that?


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Sure, you'll make a perfect second ex-wife one day


It would be an honor to be your next ex-wife. I'm sure we'd argue a ball-ton less, and plus, I'd look way sexier next to you than all those phony punk chicks..my hair is also naturally blue.....


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You know whats cool about that dude? He's never had a job.....ever.....for 45 years.......how fucking cool is that?


Yeah he's super fucking cool. Way intelligent dude too, one of those guys you can just bullshit for hours with and he always has something awesome to say. Plus he's been in a ton of fucking great bands.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> It would be an honor to be your next ex-wife. I'm sure we'd argue a ball-ton less, and plus, I'd look way sexier next to you than all those phony punk chicks..my hair is also naturally blue.....


I'm sold! Let's set the date!


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> I'm sold! Let's set the date!


OMFG Let's do it! <33333333333


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Yeah he's super fucking cool. Way intelligent dude too, one of those guys you can just bullshit for hours with and he always has something awesome to say. Plus he's been in a ton of fucking great bands.


Subhumanz - Citizen Fish to name the least....I lubs me some DIck <3


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Pre-Subhumans Dick!
[video=youtube;T3l0ezDbs6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3l0ezDbs6I[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 22, 2014)

And to get back on thread topic...Pre-Citizen Fish Dick!

[video=youtube;qrF2zcHQ4YM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrF2zcHQ4YM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 22, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> And to get back on thread topic...Pre-Citizen Fish Dick!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3HfJAFwQCM

dudes check it - the new Lawrence Arms - album -Metropole


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;LZBnylvJnFQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZBnylvJnFQ[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;1xPgpjUzqFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xPgpjUzqFI[/video]

Hooray for Pizza day. Best day of the mo-ferkin' week.

So THAT"S where tin foil comes from!!!!!!!


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the all time great songs...

[video=youtube;x-fEr0kv-E4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-fEr0kv-E4[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;2PD41qBDALE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PD41qBDALE[/video]

We gonna smash they brains in...cause they ain't got nuffing in them........


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Whoever uploaded this was some fail...The song is actually called "Fight the Hate"...also the album cover made me giggle...

[video=youtube;mfIaCNegp9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfIaCNegp9g[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Feb 26, 2014)

What the fuck happened to these guys? The last 2-3 albums have been complete shit, all they play is weak stuff now... 

[video=youtube;dleB2PA1U-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dleB2PA1U-A[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> What the fuck happened to these guys? The last 2-3 albums have been complete shit, all they play is weak stuff now...


[video=youtube;ut4xV-OpXxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut4xV-OpXxY[/video]

Newest album is fucking amazing bro....just got back from a live show........fuckfuckfuckfuckfckfuck fucking awesome......best track that hit me.......

SANS HORN SECTION APOLLOGIES


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

I fucking love your thread joyrider....yerhugestfan<3<3<3


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;mu26Fdy6zjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu26Fdy6zjU[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;F03gEzdLa2g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F03gEzdLa2g[/video]

Werps.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;Mpkc7i3Dylk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mpkc7i3Dylk[/video]

<3


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;rVkvKg2sN4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVkvKg2sN4Y[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZjBm1ApcZ3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjBm1ApcZ3c[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;mA2vf8lwpbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA2vf8lwpbU[/video]


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;bK3brDuy_2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK3brDuy_2o[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;v_vJtwdi_Tk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_vJtwdi_Tk[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;NhPinC3MSbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhPinC3MSbE[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;6Bhn750YVAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bhn750YVAQ[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;o8upjrKvI_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8upjrKvI_U[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;kfykaVRRYcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfykaVRRYcs[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;1X4q-PWieSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X4q-PWieSk[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;xHDBn7TL4JM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHDBn7TL4JM[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;TyM6VqRGwCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyM6VqRGwCY[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;F7hIZWhDop0]http://youtu.be/F7hIZWhDop0[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;YWOo_CB7pqA]http://youtu.be/YWOo_CB7pqA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 20, 2014)

last one for now..

[video=youtube_share;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://youtu.be/1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> last one for now..
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1WhhSBgd3KI]http://youtu.be/1WhhSBgd3KI[/video]


****like**** Too much fighting on the dance floor.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;TjPB3jROgco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjPB3jROgco[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;nc5x_7Re0lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nc5x_7Re0lc[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;P_lkk9R3sXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_lkk9R3sXQ[/video]


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## dynospec (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh ska, you were always there for me!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

When you're just a fucking fag like me.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 18, 2014)

Some local ska legends, been involved in the scene for years, members often run promotions and clubs for other bands, super awesome guys. Fucking sax player wouldn't stop bumming cigarettes off me last time I seen them at a show.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

drinking for eleven, that's just what I do,
When I'm not with you, my heart goes to bed

End of the bar, that's just where I'll be,
Don't try and come find me,
'Cause I'm already dead

With one eye tied upon the open road,
I feel your presence and I can't let it go
It moves so slowly as it creeps into my mind,
Steals every breath I have and leaves my heart behind

I wanna know what you're feeling if you're feeling alone,
I wanna hear if you still care
The last time I remember you was the last time I wasn't scared

When the night starts fadin' and the mornin' arrives,
I wanna still feel you around
Will you creep into my head again and pick me up off the ground?
Once more, tell me what you're fighting for

Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
There's nowhere left to stay

Sometimes I feel like I'm out here all alone,
Just one in a million stuck with no place left to go

Fear steps up to me with every move that I make
Following close behind my soul it wants to take

I wanna know what you're feeling if you're feeling alone,
I wanna hear if you still care
The last time I remember you was the last time I wasn't scared

When the night starts fadin' and the mornin' arrives
I wanna still feel you around
Will you creep into my head again and pick me up off the ground?
Once more, tell me what you're fighting for

Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
There's nowhere left to stay

Drinking for a livin', that's just what I do,
When I'm not with you, my heart goes to bed.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)

Nostalgia...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 13, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## MothersLittleHelper (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

A little 101, but classic..


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


>


Yesh!


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

Q: How many Rudeboys does it take to screw in a light bulb? A: 4. One to drop it and 3 to "pick it up! pick it up! pick it up!"


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty sure if I don't get a like for that, you just hate me and zero feelings. Either way, Joyrider is still the fucking coolest persons in RIU.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)

a repost? don't even care...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)

Ok, PW..... (P. Dub for short)

I know you love Tony too, let's share some Mad Caddies cover love, too.... Fuckin' love the caddies.... So god damn good, his voice is like an angel shitting in your ears. They have this, really composed horn section too. One thing I don't like it the 'rauchyness' of some ska, the horn players are more focused on volume than staying on key. 

That's a problem for me.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Jun 27, 2014)

Staying on key? Who does that?


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Staying on key? Who does that?






This is song. Lemme tell ya.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Ok, PW..... (P. Dub for short)
> 
> I know you love Tony too, let's share some Mad Caddies cover love, too.... Fuckin' love the caddies.... So god damn good, his voice is like an angel shitting in your ears. They have this, really composed horn section too. One thing I don't like it the 'rauchyness' of some ska, the horn players are more focused on volume than staying on key.
> 
> That's a problem for me.


Thank you so much for sharing this. I miss Tony soo fucking much. Shit made me choke up. Ugh...We love and miss you Tony. All my love to Bridgette, Fiona, and Kiera. We are keeping you in our prayers.


----------



## irish4:20 (Jul 5, 2014)

Gentleman's Dub Club - High Grade [Official Video]:


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)




----------

